# Miniature Jack Russell new home needed



## missy1234 (Mar 31, 2009)

It breaks my heart to write this as I have spent the past month trying to put it off. I am moving quite soon and need a new home for my little girl, I cannot take her with me as I will be moving into a rented property due to the loss of my job, and they do not allow dogs. I have had saffy for about 8months and she has become my little bundle of joy. She was treated badly before I had her, they used her just for breeding and she was shut in a cage. She is a loving girl who loves nothing more than to sit on your lap and get lots of cuddles. She loves kids and other dogs, and she even smiles! lol! 
I have to find a loving home where she will NOT be used for breeding! I am asking £90 or a near offer to ensure this doesnt happen again, Please get in touch if you can offer her a loving home.

Thank you.

Jenna & Saffy


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Can I suggest if you are selling her specifically not for breeding you get her spayed before hand? Selling for money will not guarantee she doesn't get used again. If you are on benefits contact the RSPCA or PDSA and they may be able to help with her spaying costs, please do consider doing this for her.


----------



## timang (Apr 1, 2009)

poor little girl!
how i wish i cud adopt her, but sad to say i can't.
my mom hates dogs. what she desires are cats.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

missy1234 said:


> It breaks my heart to write this as I have spent the past month trying to put it off. I am moving quite soon and need a new home for my little girl, I cannot take her with me as I will be moving into a rented property due to the loss of my job, and they do not allow dogs. I have had saffy for about 8months and she has become my little bundle of joy. She was treated badly before I had her, they used her just for breeding and she was shut in a cage. She is a loving girl who loves nothing more than to sit on your lap and get lots of cuddles. She loves kids and other dogs, and she even smiles! lol!
> I have to find a loving home where she will NOT be used for breeding! I am asking £90 or a near offer to ensure this doesnt happen again, Please get in touch if you can offer her a loving home.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Hi i hope you can find her a home BUT saying that when i got my first house it was a house i wasn't allowed pets in. I contacted the landlord as i had a dog at my mums and i refused to leave her behind and wrote to him and explained i had a dog and would it be ok if i brough ther along.

He agreed as long as i replaced anything (carpets etc) that the dog damaged. Lucky for me Coco was an angel and didnt damage a thing. i had it all in writting so i stuck it witht he contract and everything was fine.

Might be worth trying just contact the landlord directly.


----------



## missy1234 (Mar 31, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR REPLIES....she is now rehomed, I miss her so much but at least I know she went to a good home.


----------



## sue james (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello I am sue james I am interested in yoour dog would like to find out more about the area you live in and how to contact you many thanks Sue James 
P.S If possible can I have some picture of your dog.


----------

